# Caught a real Mogan the other day!



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Plan was to hit the surf with the yaks and spend the afternoon trolling for kings ect. Ended up with a Yozuri Crystal Minnow embedded in my foot before we even finished unpacking the truck/rigging up. Video doesn't show it but I was actually wearing flip-flops when I stepped on the lure and the hook went right through my left sandal and pinned it to my foot so we had to cut it off. Here is a video of me being a little B***H while my buddy removed the lure.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-9oAEQusic&feature=youtu.be
After the hook was removed we continued on with our fishing, fought a really nice king for 10 minutes before he charged me and managed to get wrapped up in my mainline and broke my new $20 lure off.... Decided that was a sign and called it quits. Came back the next morning and managed a small spanish and a decent little king.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Invalid URL....?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> Invalid URL....?


Thanks, fixed it.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Aaaauuuuuhhhhh!!!!! Yea...thanks for fixing it I think.


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

That was really very very brave of you. Hats off to the surgeon too!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Tough to watch. I hope that never happens to me. Watched it happen to my dad in his finger.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The MoganMan lives... We all miss your reports dawg. I know Ft. Walton is amazing & you've got all kinds of awesome new friends, but don't forget about all of us here on the forum!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> The MoganMan lives... We all miss your reports dawg. I know Ft. Walton is amazing & you've got all kinds of awesome new friends, but don't forget about all of us here on the forum!


Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiaaaaaaat I just haven't caught much worth making a report out of!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Shit come soak baits. I got shark soaking tonight.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

DAMN.... You are the man brother. I have been there and I know that hurts.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

the buff... it's the buff.... haha.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> the buff... it's the buff.... haha.


It must be cursed....


----------

